# Bog Spavin



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

I own a 18month old Hanoverian, a couple of months a go i noticed a small swelling around his hock bout wasnt lame and no heat, yesterday when i brought him in, it had doubled in size. ive been looking for images in the internet which look similar and it looks like he has a bog spavin or thoroghpin. 

Any suggestions what I can do?

Waiting for the vet to ring me back but in the mean time would love any info on it.

Any info greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

In horses younger than the age of three, most cases of bog spavin are caused by a defect in the tibiotarsal joint, while in older, fully-mature horses, it is most likely because of chronic strain of the joint capsule. Infection of the joint causes a severe synovitis, and should be treated as an emergency.

Many horses with bog spavin will not be lame. However, bog spavin can be a sign that the horse has joint disease, which is a very significant finding. Usually lameness will occur if the workload of the horse is increased. Bog spavin should not be treated lightly, and it is best if a veterinarian examine the horse to find the cause, even if the horse does not appear lame.

A veterinarian will usually radiograph the hocks of the horse to check for bony changes as it is important to address the underlying cause of the joint distension. It's important to have a veterinarian perform an equine prepurchase exam to identify an existing condition such as a bog spavin. If the bog spavin is drained then it will simply refill unless the underlying cause has healed or been treated. In many cases it may be difficult to achieve resolution of the distension. Treatment may involve injection of corticosteroids or hyaluronan into the joint and some cases may require arthroscopic surgery. Rest or controlled exercise is often indicated.


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info below.

Ive been totally confused what to do. I spoke to my vet who said dont do anything as he is so young there is nothing they would do for him as it could possibly make it worse. After that I felt abit better but then my friend had her vet out for vaccinations for her horses. While she was there she asked what she thought and her vet said that that it would be better to look at it rather than leave it. I spoke my friends vet last night for a 2nd opinion. She was very helpful. I explained that he has now been on box rest a week with a little reduction of the swelling but still bigger than it should be. She advised another weeks box rest to see if it goes down anymore. if it does then great but if not im going to have it x-rayed to try and cause the route of the problem. 

Fingers crossed this will help detect and solve the problem.

Next question how do you keep a 18month old horse happy and not getting bored? he has toys, adlib haylage, licks but dont want him picking up any habits whilst in his stable. Obviously he will have more energy but cant let off steam by running around so any ideas would be great.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Pom said:


> Thanks for the info below.
> 
> Ive been totally confused what to do. I spoke to my vet who said dont do anything as he is so young there is nothing they would do for him as it could possibly make it worse. After that I felt abit better but then my friend had her vet out for vaccinations for her horses. While she was there she asked what she thought and her vet said that that it would be better to look at it rather than leave it. I spoke my friends vet last night for a 2nd opinion. She was very helpful. I explained that he has now been on box rest a week with a little reduction of the swelling but still bigger than it should be. She advised another weeks box rest to see if it goes down anymore. if it does then great but if not im going to have it x-rayed to try and cause the route of the problem.
> 
> ...


Take him for a short stroll, when we have tendons pulled, lamanitus etc i always take them round the block, walking on soft ground slowly. It eases the bordem and lets them see things they wouldnt in the stable  Good Luck xx


----------



## Jerrett (Jul 16, 2010)

Pom said:


> I own a 18month old Hanoverian, a couple of months a go i noticed a small swelling around his hock bout wasnt lame and no heat, yesterday when i brought him in, it had doubled in size. ive been looking for images in the internet which look similar and it looks like he has a bog spavin or thoroghpin.
> 
> Any suggestions what I can do?
> 
> ...


My horse was two in April and has been diagnosed with Bog Spavin and we are off for x-rays on Tuesday. I am really hoping it is a sprain and nothing more serious. I was interested to see the website "Westoak" at the bottom of your page, is that where you bought your youngster from?

T


----------

